# Uberschall: Twin-Jet vs Rev-Blue vs Rev-2



## Bearitone (Nov 26, 2014)

I love my 6505 but i think its time to step it up a notch and snag an uberschall.
The gain structures on all of them sound much more preferable to the 6505 and from what i understand they can all do better cleans than the 6505.

In your opinion which one is best and for what reasons?
thanks all


----------



## ibanice (Nov 26, 2014)

IMO the rev. blue has too much bass. I haven't played the rev.2, but I do own the first one (green uberschall) and that amp really bombards stuff with awesome tone!

Now.. The green uberschall as more controlable bass in it than the rev. blue. But unfortunately I don't know if you can have one of the green bogners made from Bogner, but if you can find one used You will be really happy with the green one. I have not played the rev.2 but I've only heard good things about it.

In general they for sure have better cleans than the 6505. So will not be disappointed with that.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 26, 2014)

ibanice said:


> IMO the rev. blue has too much bass. I haven't played the rev.2, but I do own the first one (green uberschall) and that amp really bombards stuff with awesome tone!
> 
> Now.. The green uberschall as more controlable bass in it than the rev. blue. But unfortunately I don't know if you can have one of the green bogners made from Bogner, but if you can find one used You will be really happy with the green one. I have not played the rev.2 but I've only heard good things about it.
> 
> In general they for sure have better cleans than the 6505. So will not be disappointed with that.



I've read the the rev-2 is the green one lol so i think that may be the one you have. You're comment on the blues being too bassy matches what i've read on other forums too. I'm thinking maybe they made the blues like this because they fit better with the uberkabs that have the g12t-75/v30 combination. I could be wrong

Have you tried the twin jet?


----------



## ibanice (Nov 26, 2014)

Not yet. But from reviews on the net and so on I can hear that they have almost impossible amounts of gain. And it's basically a two-channel gain shitter. You have a cute gain channel and then the second which punches your face to dead meat.

Dunno if the green one is the rev-2. All I know is that mine is the "original" uberschall because it has a low serial number and because it's an old chap. But if the rev-2 is matching the rev-2 then go for that monster!

EDIT: I meant Mathicng the "green" uberschall. not the rev-2 matching the rev-2... that's just silly...


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Nov 26, 2014)

ibanice said:


> Not yet. But from reviews on the net and so on I can hear that they have almost impossible amounts of gain. And it's basically a two-channel gain shitter. You have a cute gain channel and then the second which punches your face to dead meat.
> 
> Dunno if the green one if the rev-2. All I know is that mine is the "original" uberschall because it has a low serial number and because it's an old chap. But if the rev-2 is matching the rev-2 then go for that monster!


 
To the OP: Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Uberschall Revision Comparison Thread

Definitely read that. Very detailed and accurate info in there on the Uberschall differences.


Both the first run "Original" and the Rev. 2 are "Green" Uberschalls. It is called a Rev Green or Blue by the color of the light. The Rev. 1 and Rev.2 both have a bigger green power light and the Rev. Blue has a smaller blue light.

Yours is very similar to a Rev. 2 but they did some gain taper mod.

I would take either Green Uberschall in an instant. That is THE amp that I want and it is indeed the best Uberschall to my ears. The Twin Jet came very very close.

My friend has both a Twin Jet and a Rev. 2 . He did a KT-88 mod to them and we compared both EL34 and KT88. Holy shit, So amazing. DO THE MOD if you haven't already. The KT88 sound rediculous in there 


If it were me I would hold out and wait for a Rev. 2 if I had the $$$. However the Twin Jet is definitely no slouch by any means.

I have only heard the Blue on You tube so I can not say for certain but even that one sounds badass to me but is the least favored of the bunch by Bogner die hards.

Everything is in that thread for the most part.

Mr. Bogner has stated he will not be building another Rev. 2 ever so.....If you can find one used you need to snag it and never sell it. 

They always turn up when I do not have the money haha.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 26, 2014)

ibanice said:


> Not yet. But from reviews on the net and so on I can hear that they have almost impossible amounts of gain. And it's basically a two-channel gain shitter. You have a cute gain channel and then the second which punches your face to dead meat.
> 
> Dunno if the green one if the rev-2. All I know is that mine is the "original" uberschall because it has a low serial number and because it's an old chap. But if the rev-2 is matching the rev-2 then go for that monster!



"Two-channel gain shitter"  
well thats all i really want haha, one super raw in your face gain channel, and one very clean channel. doesn't have to be fender clean but i listened to a youtube video, i think it was called "uberschall twin jet clean" and the cleans sounded great!. My idea is to take the 6505 (which i use for high gain) and the peavey JSX (which i only use for cleans) and replace them both with the uberschall. 

Any way thanks for giving your knowledge on the subject, it's helped alot


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 26, 2014)

IMHO I didn't much care for the sluggishness of the rev2 that I played. 5150 II's are tighter and better suited for those that want fast-tracking. Twin Jet will give you the tightness with bogner voicing but it has a higher B+ and is based off of the rev blue so the tone isn't quite the same. Seems sterile in nature which is the common agreement by many who have owned them.

Tone wise I prefer the rev2 over all revisions. It was absolutely insane. I hope to someday own one myself.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 26, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> He did a KT-88 mod to them and we compared both EL34 and KT88. Holy shit, So amazing. DO THE MOD if you haven't already. The KT88 sound rediculous in there


I actually HATE KT88s in Ubers  But yes Uberschalls rule and everyone should get one. I personally want a Rev 2.


----------



## evilsaint (Nov 26, 2014)

kindsage said:


> I love my 6505 but i think its time to step it up a notch and snag an uberschall.
> The gain structures on all of them sound much more preferable to the 6505 and from what i understand they can all do better cleans than the 6505.
> 
> In your opinion which one is best and for what reasons?
> thanks all



If you are looking a better clean channel, you can skip Twin Jet and go for Rev Blue/Green.
Unless you can get a purple mod on Twin Jet to have better clean channel control.

Uberschall voices like a best version of Recto to me. Their high gain tone are 3D and saturated.
Uberschall is much tighter than Recto for sure, but still can feel some sag from it.
Not super tight and raw as 5150/6505. 

Presence knob on Uberschall serves as "Mid Sweep" as well.
You would get dark and mid scooped modern tone when that knob tuned down.

I would keep the 6505 and get a purple mod Twin Jet.
5150/6505 still the best metal amp to me.


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 26, 2014)

evilsaint said:


> If you are looking a better clean channel, you can skip Twin Jet and go for Rev Blue/Green.
> Unless you can get a purple mod on Twin Jet to have better clean channel control.
> 
> Uberschall voices like a best version of Recto to me. Their high gain tone are 3D and saturated.
> ...



I agree with all of this, except you have to be careful with the purple mod. At band volumes it's sometimes not possible to get the channel volumes matched which can be a bit of a bitch.

uberschalls are not known for their versatility.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 26, 2014)

alot of people seem to love the rev.2 over the twin jet which seems odd to me considering the twin jet has master presence and resonance controls which i thought previous iterations dont have. it seems like the best.

I wish i had an idea of what people meant by "sterile" sounding. Does that mean it sounds dead like a solid state amp like a line 6?

Also what is the purple mod???


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 26, 2014)

kindsage said:


> alot of people seem to love the rev.2 over the twin jet which seems odd to me considering the twin jet has master presence and resonance controls which i thought previous iterations dont have. it seems like the best.
> 
> I wish i had an idea of what people meant by "sterile" sounding. Does that mean it sounds dead like a solid state amp like a line 6?
> 
> Also what is the purple mod???



When I mentioned sterile it was to reference the extremely concise, precise, surgical type of top end and feel. Not a lot of "give". This makes it a pain to wrestle.

uberschalls are not dead sounding like line 6. Not even in the same world. uberschalls shit on anything line 6 offers by miles. They take downtuning well and have a low end that is thundering. Have no doubt any version of an uberschall is a hell of an amplifier, but the one that seems to exhibit pro-player characteristics the most is the rev2 especially at band volumes.

purple mod is a modification for the gain taper on the first channel which allows the user to fine-taper the pre-gain to get a clean tone. Downside is you lose a lot of headroom, so much that you run into problems at band volumes getting the volumes to match without distorting the clean, especially if you have hot pickups or actives.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 26, 2014)

Ohh I see what you mean now.

Well it seems almost unanimous that the rev 2 is what I'm looking for.
Hopefully one will be up for sale soon 

thanks all


----------



## ibanice (Nov 27, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> a low end that is thundering.




This is so damn true!

Last time I practiced with my band (and the first time i fired up my über) the sound coming from that amp blew my head off! the floor was literally rumbling from the might of my überschall!

The other guitarist in my band uses a Peavey Valveking 100 boosted with a tube screamer and a MXR Graphic EQ. it would not even rusel my Jimmies. needless to say that the über totally destroyed that Valveking and I use it direct in from the guitar.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 27, 2014)

I love this tone!!!


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 28, 2014)

Thats actually the rev blue there ^^^


----------



## Key_Maker (Nov 29, 2014)

In the past couple of years i have owned 2 überschalls (1 with 6L6 and 1 with EL34) and 1 Twin Jet, and they don't work for me unfortunately, one is my fault and the other things that belong to the amps, and i have really take my time to like them, but it didn't happened, (but i love the Ubercabs, I even ordered a 2x12 version of them):

-I mostly use EMGs pickups and they don't go well with this amps, they are so clear, so transparent, that all the high end of the pickups goes thru the amp making it ice picky, it can be solve lowering the tone or with a dark booster, but not my sound.
-The normals are loud, the TJ is insanely loud, forget to use it in your house without blowing up the windows if you want to get a the tone that make them famous.
-The clean is good compared to a 5150/6505 (in the "normals"), but it is just disappointing compared to a Shiva, a Rectifier or even the Armageddon that i had, needs some pedals going on, needs tweaking and the right guitar and the right cab, but is plain, unidimensional and sterile. Unless you have a TJ with a taper gain mod, the ch1 in "clean" setting is just awful, shrill, no bass and weak.
-The EQ is a pain in the a**, the main reason that i have sold it every single time, it is even more chaotic than the Rectifier EQ. Yes, the bandaxall is great if you have the time and the understanding, but if you are on the fly, on stage with seconds to make an adjustment, you got backfire quickly.
-The FX Loop leaves a lot to be desire in an amp at this price tag.

TL;DR try them first, they are great on the studio, but can be tricky and they are not for everyone, I still would choose a 6505+ 95% of the times.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 3, 2014)

DavidLopezJr said:


> I actually HATE KT88s in Ubers  But yes Uberschalls rule and everyone should get one. I personally want a Rev 2.


 
I noiw have you on auto ignore. All of your posts are removed and sent to the darkness forever. JK

I tried some =C= KT88 and to me they sounded better than the EL34.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 3, 2014)

Key_Maker said:


> -I mostly use EMGs pickups and they don't go well with this amps, .


 

Agree with you on this in regards to the Twin Jet. That may be partly why I favored the Rev. 2 more. idk.

I got a great sound from the Rev. 2 with both passive and actives but with the TJ I could not dial in a good tone with Actives. Was pretty upsetting.


----------

